# Please Help, Rabbit not eating!



## Troki (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi,
Im new to this site, ive registered as ive encountered a problem with my rabbit...
I have 2 rabbits they are both around 15 months old, they get 4-5 hours outside the hutch a day, and would usually clean their food bowls within 5-10 minutes.
But one of them has stopped eating her pellets, hay and isnt drinking as much as usual.
She still acts normal, eg running around and playing, but even after giving her carrot tops, which they both love, she takes one bite, and ignores it.

Im really concerned, ive read that it be teeth overgrowth, and ive tried to check her teeth but she wont let me.
Some advice, solutions, causes, anything would be great :-\
Thanks


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

You need to go to the vets ASAP.

There is no other option.


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

Get the little bun to the vets, your rabbit can go into status and this is really not good. The vet will give the little bun sum injections, one of which to help him pass poop, he will also give u food you will have to mix with water and serinj feed him. As rabbits are hunted by Many thing they can put off looking Ill for a good while so it's good to get him up to the vets as soon as.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it could be one of a few things, my first thoughts are either her teeth or she is in stasis, in either case she needs to see a vet NOW if she is to stand any chance


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

As all the above posts, definitely a Vet visit. 

Rusty stopped eating a few months ago and the Vet gave him a gut stimulant and antibiotics and bingo it worked. He said it could have been the stress of the change in the weather that caused him to stop eating but it is dangerous as they go downhill so quickly.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I really hope you managed to get to a vet. Alfie stopped eating, he went straight to the vet and nearly died from stasis. He also has teeth problems but he tends to go slow with his eating instead of stopping all together. Hope your little one is ok.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

As ABOVE, vets immediately. I got Willow to the vets on a morning that she looked lifeless and wouldn't eat or respond. She had a gut prob, poss blockage. Vet thought she wouldn't make it, but got her on meds and got her gut working again within a day.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Go to the vets ASAP. A rabbit that stops eating will die unless treated. It could be anything from teeth to gut stasis stopping her from eating.


----------

